# [Discussion] Alternatives to F2L Pairs



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think enough research has been done here.

This is under the assumption that the cross has been made and you want to reduce the cube to LL within 3-4 steps.

One suggestion; 2corners, 2edges, 2 corners, 2 edges.


There must be something here we've neglected, no?
Let's expand CFOP a bit more.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 13, 2012)

I once thought of doing the F2B like in Roux, then finish F2L by adding the DF and DB edges using M slices, then do OLL/PLL. I suppose that's effectively FreeFOP, but that could be effective for Roux users. Doing a Petrus 2x2x3, and then inserting the final cross edge and an F2L pair (X-cross style) and inserting the final F2L pair could be a liable alternative.

These are just ideas from the top of my head; I'm sure someone else can improve these/come up with better ideas.


----------

